# Biete gebrauchte S7-300 Komponenten (CPU 315 2DP, DI, DO, AO)



## HansAmBau (15 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich biete folgende gebrauchte S7-300 Komponenten zum Kauf an:

1 Stück CPU 315 2-DP 315-2AG10-0AB0 (ohne Speicherkarte) für 445 Euro
3 Stück Analog-Out 332-5HD01-0AB0 je 70 Euo
1 Stück 16fach Digital-Eingang 321-1BH02-0AA0 für 30 Euro
2 Stück 32fach Digital-Eingang 321-1BL00-0AA0 für je 75 Euro
1 Stück 32fach Digital-Ausgang 322-1BL00-0AA0 für 85 Euro
1 Stück Netzteil 307-1KA00-0AA0 für 50 Euro


-------------------------------
Edit:
Es ist bereits alles verkauft. Vielen Dank

--------------------------------



Alle Karten werden mit Frontstecker und ohne Beschriftungsstreifen geliefert. Rückwandbusstecker habe ich insgesamt nur sechs Stück. 
Alle Karten sind gebraucht und in einem guten optischen Zustand und  stammen aus einer Demontage. Die Funktion konnte ich mangels PG nicht erneut testen, ein Defekt ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt. Die Preise sind brutto mit ausgewiesener  MwSt. Der Versand innerhalb Deutschlands ist frei. 

Viele Grüße,

HansAmBau


----------



## Leitmayr (5 Juni 2011)

1 Stück CPU 315 2-DP 315-2AG10-0AB0 (ohne Speicherkarte) für 445 Euro
3 Stück Analog-Out 332-5HD01-0AB0 je 70 Euo
1 Stück 16fach Digital-Eingang 321-1BH02-0AA0 für 30 Euro
2 Stück 32fach Digital-Eingang 321-1BL00-0AA0 für je 75 Euro
1 Stück 32fach Digital-Ausgang 322-1BL00-0AA0 für 85 Euro
1 Stück Netzteil 307-1KA00-0AA0 für 50 Euro

 funktioniert die mit der s7 314ifm?
gruß
sebastian


----------



## PN/DP (7 Juni 2011)

Leitmayr schrieb:


> 1 Stück 32fach Digital-Ausgang 322-1BL00-0AA0 für 85 Euro
> 
> funktioniert die mit der s7 314ifm?


Ja, wenn die Baugruppe in Ordnung ist, dann funktioniert die mit jeder S7-3xx-CPU, auch 314IFM.

Harald


----------

